# Water paths with bridges?



## Jedo (Jul 27, 2013)

So, I was wondering if anyone had some good water path QR codes that have mini bridges as well. I've found only about two water paths myself and was wondering if others had some as well. I really like the look of the water paths in my town so I was hoping anyone with some could share them with me.


----------



## audie (Jul 27, 2013)

http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/ 

^this japanese blog has some really cool water designs. If you click on "my design" then you should find them all with qr codes, even some mini bridge patterns!


----------

